# Lump on Neck - CL or not??



## Hawkfamily (Jul 13, 2004)

We bought a seemingly healthy ewe and her two babes (one ewe, one ram) a month or so ago. (from the auction, though...)
The babies are close to 2 months old. Today we noticed a huge swelling on the neck of the ewe lamb. We've had goats with CL before - on their cheek or neck (we got rid of them quickly and don't have CL on the farm, though.). But, this doesn't look like CL to me. It looks more a hugely swollen gland or almost like something is stuck in her throat. It is about the size of a large grapefruit. It is like she swallowed something - it looks to me to be internal, not just under the skin.... It is also centrally located, not off to one side or anything.

Ironically, yesterday, we finally let the sheep out into the main pastures for the first time this winter. and they had pasture grass, as opposed to just hay. We haven't noticed this ewe lamb chewing her cud yet - so are wondering if it could be regurgitated grasses that is actually stuck in there or some part of that process that has gone wrong.... I don't know. Something related to (probably) overeating yesterday?
She seems fine otherwise, is not distressed, and dh saw her eating hay today, so she is able to swallow....

I guess we'll call the vet in. Does anyone have any thoughts????

Thanks 
Jodi


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Worms, abcess, goiter? It can be difficult to guess off the description, but if she is thin worms are a good guess.


----------



## Blossomgapfarm (Jan 23, 2007)

How about milk neck? Many of our baby sheep get this, especially the ones whose mothers have a large milk supply. Go to the fiasco farm site. The site is for is for goats but sheep get milk neck to. At the bottom of the page, there is a link for some pictures. 

http://fiascofarm.com/goats/milk_neck.htm


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Bottlejaw from worms. Here's a picture it's not the best but may help. G&S
http://www.sheep101.info/sheepdiseases.html


----------



## Hawkfamily (Jul 13, 2004)

wow - thanks for this! Yeah, I'm almost certain that it is milk neck. that's exactly what it looks like and, in terms of their age and everything, it fits. We're going to worm everyone this weekend, as they're due sometime next month anyway.


----------



## Hawkfamily (Jul 13, 2004)

Now, I'm not so sure...
We finally caught her to feel it and check it out tonight, and it isn't soft, like I expected the milk neck to be. It is a very hard lump, but much larger than a quarter, which I expect the CL to feel like. It also IS NOT centralized like I thought, but rather off to one side. And it is quite far down her neck, definitely not up in the jaw.


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

Sorry the first time I read your post I thought you were talking about the ewe not one of the lambs. For some reason I thought CL didn't show up till the animal was older. Could it be a foxtail or wood splitter? Hope you get it figured out. G&S


----------



## beoircaile (May 2, 2006)

Did she get injured at some point? You said originally it was about the size of a grapefruit then down to "much larger than" the size of a quarter. Using cm- that would mean it went from roughly a 13cm (5") mass to > 4cm (1.5"). Sounds like the first observation could have included surrounding tissue swelling, and now it's becoming a localized infection. Could have been a puncture from a coarse grass or alfalfa stem, wood, thistle, anything. Do you currently have any bees/wasps in the area? 

If her temp is normal, and she's eating, it may resolve on it's own. It could be an encapsulated abscess. Sometimes, they wall off and then drain on their own once they reach the surface. Sometimes, they do need to be drained. Culturing the discharge may/may not be needed.

Good luck!


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

I also am pretty sure the lamb is to young for CL. It could be an abcess of some sort though as not all lumps are CL. I have seen foxtail and thistles cause lumps in lambs... Can you lance it and drain it? Flush it with Iodine and it will be fine. Now, if it was the Ewe I would be a little more cautious of CL.


----------

